# Ready for Archery...Crossbow



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

So I just picked up a Xbow. Got it sighted in yesterday to 50yards.(length of back yard.) Now the problem- My feeder is 103 yrds away from My Blind. To make an ethical shot on Muy Grande... how far above the deer's shoulder should I hold over at that distance.  

Good luck out there on the Bow Opener.


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*X bow*

In my opinion, 
I would make a ground/brush blind about 50 yards away from the feeder. This way you can make an ethical shot and you can just put the X hairs right on him and be confident with your shot. Just my .02 cents.
Good luck,
Joe


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

DeerSlayer said:


> In my opinion,
> I would make a ground/brush blind about 50 yards away from the feeder. This way you can make an ethical shot and you can just put the X hairs right on him and be confident with your shot. Just my .02 cents.
> Good luck,
> Joe


I am with DeerSlayer--I don't think you can make an ethical shot by guestimating where you should aim at.

just my $.02


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Close thuh Distance-sit on top of thuh feeder :biggrin:! Why did you waste valuable time sighting that Awesome piece of Equipment in,thought they were ready to KILL when you walked outta Academy :biggrin:!


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Which crossbow did you buy?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

DeerSlayer said:


> In my opinion,
> I would make a ground/brush blind about 50 yards away from the feeder. This way you can make an ethical shot and you can just put the X hairs right on him and be confident with your shot. Just my .02 cents.
> Good luck,
> Joe





agteacher said:


> I am with DeerSlayer--I don't think you can make an ethical shot by guestimating where you should aim at.
> 
> just my $.02


Lol, he was "Jesting" !:rybka:


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

sad3sm poor deer..........


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I would just aim at the sun, that should give it enough trajectory to hit the deer.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

I think, but may be wrong. You cant use a crossbow during archery season unless you are disabled hunter. But you are can use one during rifle season.

To answer your question, take a few practice shots, second thought take a lot of practice shots. Get to know your equipment. I shoot a xbow and every arrow type is different. Broadheads and mechanical heads fly differently too. The purpose is to make a clean quick kill. Not to make a poor shot and then track it for hours.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

CentexPW said:


> I think, but may be wrong. You cant use a crossbow during archery season unless you are disabled hunter. But you are can use one during rifle season.
> 
> To answer your question, take a few practice shots, second thought take a lot of practice shots. Get to know your equipment. I shoot a xbow and every arrow type is different. Broadheads and mechanical heads fly differently too. The purpose is to make a clean quick kill. Not to make a poor shot and then track it for hours.


Where have you been........?


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

6 feet for every 10 yards past 50! Used to know a science teacher that specalized in weapons like that and had students build catapults and thats the formula he used!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Xbow=ghey unless you have a disability


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

plgorman said:


> Xbow=ghey unless you have a disability


Not very nice young man!


----------



## Marsh Rat (Mar 15, 2006)

I always just aim for the eye

Crossbows are o.k. for the handicaped. If people want to bowhunt then get a real bow!!

I am sure there will be some people go and try just what you posted as verified by some of the replies you gothwell:


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

If you use the exploding broadheads you really don't have to be that accurate. Just lob one in close and let the schrapnel do the rest. That and your meat is already tenderized!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

rlw said:


> If you use the exploding broadheads you really don't have to be that accurate. Just lob one in close and let the schrapnel do the rest. That and your meat is already tenderized!!!


they have them on sale at Academy right Now , 3 pack @ 32.99!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

plgorman said:


> Xbow=ghey unless you have a disability


agree, but its legal now so, so be it.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been a a compound bow hunter for about fourteen years now, but I just bought a Excalibur Phoenix with a varizone scope. I've really enjoyed getting to fish much more, then just sitting at home honing my bow hunting skills!! My father bought a Excalibur exomax. I have a uncle that bought a Parker Terminator!! All three of us together have been compound/recurve bow hunting for over 55 years!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

plgorman said:


> Xbow=ghey unless you have a disability


I'll remind my 12 year old that he is ghey since he can't pull back a compound.

FAIL.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Where have you been........?


LOL


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

br549 said:


> 6 feet for every 10 yards past 50! Used to know a science teacher that specalized in weapons like that and had students build catapults and thats the formula he used!


Man, If I could fit a catapult in the blind that would be great. Could chunk rocks, fridges, cars, etc. Deer wouldnt know what hit'em.


----------



## silver reflections (Aug 30, 2008)

> Man, If I could fit a catapult in the blind that would be great. Could chunk rocks, fridges, cars, etc. Deer wouldnt know what hit'em.


I would sit in it myself and launch at that big buck and shoot him on the fly !:rotfl:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I'll remind my 12 year old that he is ghey since he can't pull back a compound.
> 
> FAIL.


You should get your boy a low weight compound so that he can get proficient with a bow. Crossbows arent 'archery' imho. And if you get him into bowhunting with a crossbow he isnt going to appreciate traditional bowhunting w/ compound/recurve/longbow. and that is 'ghey' imo

So, your 12 yr old can pull back a 100+ lb crossbow but cant pull 40lbs with let-off?


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

silver reflections said:


> I would sit in it myself and launch at that big buck and shoot him on the fly !:rotfl:


Have to be one hell of a contraption cause Hogheaven aint exactly a little guy! But you might be onto something


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

silver reflections said:


> I would sit in it myself and launch at that big buck and shoot him on the fly !:rotfl:


if your going that route then you cant shoot him in the air, you need to get the deer with a shaka zullu spear, or shank 'em with an ice pick
and the feeder is way to close to be sportsman like....need to move it back at least another 50-75 yards


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm thinking more along the lines of a Sling Shot with double surgical tubing on either sides-maybe a Leupold 6.5x20 doubled and a 12*'* stabilizer-don't think i'll need to practice though cuz it will have a scope on it!


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

plgorman said:


> You should get your boy a low weight compound so that he can get proficient with a bow. Crossbows arent 'archery' imho. And if you get him into bowhunting with a crossbow he isnt going to appreciate traditional bowhunting w/ compound/recurve/longbow. and that is 'ghey' imo
> 
> So, your 12 yr old can pull back a 100+ lb crossbow but cant pull 40lbs with let-off?


How are they not archery? You pull back a string, shoot an arrow, and have a trigger release.


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

Get a grunt call and horns. Call him in until he is 50 yards away and shoot.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

llred said:


> How are they not archery? You pull back a string, shoot an arrow, and have a trigger release.


No Arrow but a Bolt (sp)instead!


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> No Arrow but a Bolt (sp)instead!


pretty much the same thing. I know a xbow bolt is shorter, but it has fletchings and a head on it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

plgorman said:


> You should get your boy a low weight compound so that he can get proficient with a bow. Crossbows arent 'archery' imho. And if you get him into bowhunting with a crossbow he isnt going to appreciate traditional bowhunting w/ compound/recurve/longbow. and that is 'ghey' imo
> 
> So, your 12 yr old can pull back a 100+ lb crossbow but cant pull 40lbs with let-off?


It's not that at all, you know with a bow he would have to spend more time explaining actualities and what have you "Solid waste of time" in my pont 02 when you can just run in grab one say sit right here take a breath let it out slowly and squeeze the trigger! Pfffft an Xbow is the way to go......


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Close thuh Distance-sit on top of thuh feeder :biggrin:! Why did you waste valuable time sighting that Awesome piece of Equipment in,thought they were ready to KILL when you walked outta Academy :biggrin:!


They are I can get about 1 out of 4 to hit the target. I know I shot mine 8 times and hit the target twice. I am ready. 

Just kidding I do not own a crossbow. I do not have anything against them and hope people who own one use good judgment and practice with them Just like you should with any weapon.

TRW


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

well guys its just personal preference. Do what you will I cant stop you and your boy will prob enjoy it but I was just giving my opinion. I see crossbows as a way to cheat the system unless you really have a need for it. Kinda like the 'muzzleloaders' of today equipped w/ bolt action, cartridges, etc. Hope your son gets a deer with that xbow. 

The way I see it, archery/muzzleloader season used to be different than rifle season, in that you had a chance to hunt them at a different time of year, using methods that require a great deal more skill than a scoped high powered rifle. So if you took up archery you had a chance to get at the deer before the rifles started booming...hell the way things are now, they might as well just make rifle season year round


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

plgorman said:


> well guys its just personal preference. Do what you will I cant stop you and your boy will prob enjoy it but I was just giving my opinion. I see crossbows as a way to cheat the system unless you really have a need for it. Kinda like the 'muzzleloaders' of today equipped w/ bolt action, cartridges, etc. Hope your son gets a deer with that xbow.
> 
> The way I see it, archery/muzzleloader season used to be different than rifle season, in that you had a chance to hunt them at a different time of year, using methods that require a great deal more skill than a scoped high powered rifle. So if you took up archery you had a chance to get at the deer before the rifles started booming...hell the way things are now, they might as well just make rifle season year round


I agree completely with you. This has already been hashed out on the bow forum so its probably a moot point running the arguement further into the ground over here. Remember everybody be really safe and I hope everybody has a huge blood trail to follow.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

plgorman said:


> You should get your boy a low weight compound so that he can get proficient with a bow. Crossbows arent 'archery' imho. And if you get him into bowhunting with a crossbow he isnt going to appreciate traditional bowhunting w/ compound/recurve/longbow. and that is 'ghey' imo
> 
> *So, your 12 yr old can pull back a 100+ lb crossbow but cant pull 40lbs with let-off?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> No he can't. He is 12 and hunts with me. As soon as he is capable of "effectively" handling a compound, that's what he will use. I don't know of many 12 YO's that hunt alone with any form of equipment.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> plgorman said:
> 
> 
> > You should get your boy a low weight compound so that he can get proficient with a bow. Crossbows arent 'archery' imho. And if you get him into bowhunting with a crossbow he isnt going to appreciate traditional bowhunting w/ compound/recurve/longbow. and that is 'ghey' imo
> ...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

plgorman said:


> well guys its just personal preference. Do what you will I cant stop you and your boy will prob enjoy it but I was just giving my opinion. I see crossbows as a way to cheat the system unless you really have a need for it. Kinda like the 'muzzleloaders' of today equipped w/ bolt action, cartridges, etc. Hope your son gets a deer with that xbow.
> 
> The way I see it, archery/muzzleloader season used to be different than rifle season, in that you had a chance to hunt them at a different time of year, using methods that require a great deal more skill than a scoped high powered rifle. So if you took up archery you had a chance to get at the deer before the rifles started booming...hell the way things are now, they might as well just make rifle season year round


You will understand when you have a child that's ready to hunt. That deer will have to wait another year anyway as our lease is on lockdown due to wind turbine installation.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

DeerSlayer said:


> In my opinion,
> I would make a ground/brush blind about 50 yards away from the feeder. This way you can make an ethical shot and you can just put the X hairs right on him and be confident with your shot. Just my .02 cents.
> Good luck,
> Joe


 x2....a cross bow isn't a "103 yard" shooter....it will go that far but it isn't supposed to be used at that distance, not effectively anyway. Do it right or not at all...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Main Frame 8 said:
> 
> 
> > [/B]
> ...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I think plgorman and 11andy11 are crossbowphobic. I wonder if they included in the new law that it is a hate crime if a crossbow hunter gets beat up by a bunch of bow hunters. PETA, is getting full on popcorn. LOL:slimer:


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't see the problem with them. If you are truly a purest why don't you make your own bow and arrows exactly like the Indians did.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

coogerpop said:


> x2....a cross bow isn't a "103 yard" shooter....it will go that far but it isn't supposed to be used at that distance, not effectively anyway. Do it right or not at all...


Thuh Man wuz Just joking, see the smiley face at the end of his thread! However , he is projecting what comes from the masses of buy it today use it today xbow instant archers! We have some dayumd good archers that use xbows, it's not about the bows !


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*are you jokeing or for real ?*



Hogheaven said:


> So I just picked up a Xbow. Got it sighted in yesterday to 50yards.(length of back yard.) Now the problem- My feeder is 103 yrds away from My Blind. To make an ethical shot on Muy Grande... how far above the deer's shoulder should I hold over at that distance.
> 
> Good luck out there on the Bow Opener.


an xbow has a range of 35yards max , i shoot a horten 175 , practice with many diffrent heads and find that the 100grain head is what my xbow will shoot out to 35 yards max :headknock:headknock:headknock please do not shoot what you have past 30-40 yards & use a top notch range finder , good luck :work: 20 -25 yards is my best


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

xbow...****z WEAK!!! good conversation guys good luck and stay safe with those silly arse things


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Crossbows are a "traditional" bow*

OK I do not bowhunt (yet). At my age and with my time constraints, I might have time to get up to speed on a crossbow so I am more interested in them. While in Africa at camp there was a copy of a big bowhunting trophy records annual book....I think published by SCI. In it there was an article about crossbows with a lot of interesting info. They go waaaaaaay back in history....maybe further back than any longbow. Apparently for example, William Tell actually used a crossbow to shoot the apple off the boys head. The article said he was made to do so by a political rival and he had an extra bolt hidden to reload and kill the rival if he missed and killed the boy. The article says it really is a cultural accident that long bows are considered "traditional" bowhunting tools and not crossbows.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Getting back to the original question, actual hold over depends on many variables. The most important of which is condition of the shooting lane. If you are in the hill country or south texas and have a lot of sand and gravel, your in luck and can count on a good skip to the arrow. Just aim dead on and the animal is most assuridly dead. In east Texas, I suggest aiming 42.5' over the deer. Be sure to have another bolt ready. When the first one lands way past the creature, he should run closer to you. Allowing an easier shot.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

A Draper said:


> Getting back to the original question, actual hold over depends on many variables. The most important of which is condition of the shooting lane. If you are in the hill country or south texas and have a lot of sand and gravel, your in luck and can count on a good skip to the arrow. Just aim dead on and the animal is most assuridly dead. In east Texas, I suggest aiming 42.5' over the deer. Be sure to have another bolt ready. When the first one lands way past the creature, he should run closer to you. Allowing an easier shot.


Yes, i was calculating in the "Bounce" Factor in gravel vs sand vs gumbo with and without Johnson grass type weeds protruding a maximum of 18" tall with a density factor of 57.2 %, I concur on your calculation of 42.5' of Hold over and for a little extra ooomf i suggest hitting the butt of the X bow as hard as you can with yer shoulder when you Jerk that trigger then maybe you can get away with just 37.9' of hold over! Just my calculations......


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I haven't shot my Browning Orion in 3 years, the boys at Santa Fe Archery are readying my bolts and sighting the beast in, might not go Saturday but I will be ready when the real first front comes in. rs


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*i thought you were indaina bound*



Rusty S said:


> I haven't shot my Browning Orion in 3 years, the boys at Santa Fe Archery are readying my bolts and sighting the beast in, might not go Saturday but I will be ready when the real first front comes in. rs


do they have a xbow season up there ??:mpd:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> OK I do not bowhunt (yet). At my age and with my time constraints, I might have time to get up to speed on a crossbow so I am more interested in them. While in Africa at camp there was a copy of a big bowhunting trophy records annual book....I think published by SCI. In it there was an article about crossbows with a lot of interesting info. They go waaaaaaay back in history....maybe further back than any longbow. Apparently for example, William Tell actually used a crossbow to shoot the apple off the boys head. The article said he was made to do so by a political rival and he had an extra bolt hidden to reload and kill the rival if he missed and killed the boy. The article says it really is a cultural accident that long bows are considered "traditional" bowhunting tools and not crossbows.


The crossbow can be traced back to 2nd century *BC*. That is a long dammmm time ago.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*macho men*



Main Frame 8 said:


> plgorman said:
> 
> 
> > You should get your boy a low weight compound so that he can get proficient with a bow. Crossbows arent 'archery' imho. And if you get him into bowhunting with a crossbow he isnt going to appreciate traditional bowhunting w/ compound/recurve/longbow. and that is 'ghey' imo
> ...


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> The crossbow can be traced back to 2nd century *BC*. That is a long dammmm time ago.


 X2


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

plgorman said:


> You should get your boy a low weight compound so that he can get proficient with a bow. Crossbows arent 'archery' imho. And if you get him into bowhunting with a crossbow he isnt going to appreciate traditional bowhunting w/ compound/recurve/longbow. and that is 'ghey' imo
> 
> So, your 12 yr old can pull back a 100+ lb crossbow but cant pull 40lbs with let-off?


Out of curiosity, do you hunt with a compound? If so, consider that these seasons were originally conducted as "Primitive Weapon" seasons so tell me what is primitive about a compound bow? Many crossbows are more true to their original design than are the compounds. I started bowhunting with a 60 pound longbow and cedar arrows probably 20 years before you were even born. Should I call you "ghey" because you shoot a compound?? Can you hold a 60 pound bow with no let-off at full draw for a minute or two while you wait for the deer to give you that perfect shot? Back then I had time to shoot a lot and was very proficient with a bow. Now, I find my time more limited and don't feel comfortable hitting a mark at varying distances so I bought a crossbow and plan to get back into bowhunting this year. I feel that allowing compounds and crossbows has encouraged more folks to participate than would have been able had we stuck to longbows and I think that's a good thing.


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

This is almost up to par with Teal Tags. 

I put a Smiley up there. Really just wishing alot of luck to all the Bow hunters this weekend, including the new ones, and the Xbowers... What ever it takes to get people out in the field, What ever it takes to get Kids out there, I am for it. 

Its a great conversation that has been hashed out... In the end we are all sportsman/women, and we all should enjoy it and whats out there with whatever weapon we choose.

Please dont take 103 yrd shots with any stick and string, at least not at an animal.

Aim for the exit hole.

Good luck


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Hogheaven said:


> This is almost up to par with Teal Tags.
> 
> I put a Smiley up there. Really just wishing alot of luck to all the Bow hunters this weekend, including the new ones, and the Xbowers... What ever it takes to get people out in the field, What ever it takes to get Kids out there, I am for it.
> 
> ...


But it's a down hill slope with only a 15 mph crosswind, Are you sure?


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

Ok.... Aim for the exit hole unless its a down hill slope with only a 15mph wind. LOL. 

You have to use an expandable broadhead on those down hill slopes. Because the force of gravity is stonger on the bottom of the hill that it is at the top.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

plgorman said:


> I see crossbows as a way to cheat the system unless you really have a need for it. Kinda like the 'muzzleloaders' of today equipped w/ bolt action, cartridges, etc.
> 
> The way I see it, archery/muzzleloader season used to be different than rifle season, in that you had a chance to hunt them at a different time of year, using methods that require a great deal more skill than a scoped high powered rifle. So if you took up archery you had a chance to get at the deer before the rifles started booming...hell the way things are now, they might as well just make rifle season year round


Does my heart good, to see a hunter sticking to the "old ways" one not tempted by all the modern inventions that help a hunter "cheat". All you other hunter need to recognize a true hunter such as this, not many among us will stand naked in the texas brush hunting deer with a rock


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> Does my heart good, to see a hunter sticking to the "old ways" one not tempted by all the modern inventions that help a hunter "cheat". All you other hunter need to recognize a true hunter such as this, not many among us will stand naked in the texas brush hunting deer with a rock


Why did you Have to put that piktur in my head?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Why did you Have to put that piktur in my head?


Anything else would be "cheating" or g-hayyyy


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> Anything else would be "cheating" or g-hayyyy


I thought it was gHEY? George you aren't a cheatin Ghey guy are you? :rotfl:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

pilar said:


> do they have a xbow season up there ??:mpd:


 They do and it starts Saturday, I won't be going up there for a couple of weeks, end of bow start of rifle, I am clicking my heels together as I type.:bounce: rs


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

i know it is legal now, but i wish they would not have done it, or have it where kids up to a surtain age could use one, or after your so old, i have been only hunting with a compound for about 7 years and also have to recures and like shooting them just as much, i also have to muzzleloaders that have been passed down to me but that is something i just never got in to. 
one other think is with this new law i would not walk out in the public land with out being covered head to toe with floristent orange, and a bell, haha.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

dang_ol said:


> i know it is legal now, but i wish they would not have done it, or have it where kids up to a surtain age could use one, or after your so old, i have been only hunting with a compound for about 7 years and also have to recures and like shooting them just as much, i also have to muzzleloaders that have been passed down to me but that is something i just never got in to.
> one other think is with this new law i would not walk out in the public land with out being covered head to toe with floristent orange, and a bell, haha.


Where did you go to school? rs


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> Where did you go to school? rs


Outta Greenies fer a while but ioweya!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*old people*



catchysumfishy said:


> Outta Greenies fer a while but ioweya!


 i b oldenf


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

plgorman said:


> You should get your boy a low weight compound so that he can get proficient with a bow. Crossbows arent 'archery' imho. And if you get him into bowhunting with a crossbow he isnt going to appreciate traditional bowhunting w/ compound/recurve/longbow. and that is 'ghey' imo
> 
> So, your 12 yr old can pull back a 100+ lb crossbow but cant pull 40lbs with let-off?


Now I know who to go to for an opinion!

I personally started with a gun and shot lots of deer, now I love to bow hunt....How did I ever make the transition, according to your statement and reasoning, I should have never had the desire to kill a deer with a bow

Good luck with your crossbows everyone!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Robinhood*

I love my new PSE Xbow


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Gotta get myself one of those someday, but with a crank on it. Doing good if I can lift 20 lbs. nowadays. Nice looking X-bow !!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Outta Greenies fer a while but ioweya!


gotcha covered.....with my xbow


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> I thought it was gHEY? George you aren't a cheatin Ghey guy are you? :rotfl:


Now if I was "ghey" don't you think I would at least know how to spell it right?


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Now I know who to go to for an opinion!
> 
> I personally started with a gun and shot lots of deer, now I love to bow hunt....How did I ever make the transition, according to your statement and reasoning, I should have never had the desire to kill a deer with a bow
> 
> Good luck with your crossbows everyone!


makes no sense. Centerfire rifles and archery are two different ball games. But then again I wouldnt expect anything more from an Aggie...


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Hogheaven,

I would just hand corn the area between your blind and the feeder. It should draw them in closer for a -+50 yard shot.

Rob


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Where have you been........?


 Dee dee dee, Not a clue, I guess under a rock. You mean I dont have to wait till rifle season? I waited last year until rifle season to stick something. Doh


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Hogheaven said:


> So I just picked up a Xbow. Got it sighted in yesterday to 50yards.(length of back yard.) Now the problem- My feeder is 103 yrds away from My Blind. To make an ethical shot on Muy Grande... how far above the deer's shoulder should I hold over at that distance.
> 
> Good luck out there on the Bow Opener.


No time to read all the posts... but if somebody didn't see the







and actually took you serious... they gotsta have some real problems! LMAO!!! Thanks and Good Luck to Ya!!! :spineyes:


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess all the non- "ghey" guys on here hunt ducks with .410s, shoot homemade long bows with homemade arrows, and use a piece of chipped flint for a knife.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

plgorman said:


> You should get your boy a low weight compound so that he can get proficient with a bow. Crossbows arent 'archery' imho. And if you get him into bowhunting with a crossbow he isnt going to appreciate traditional bowhunting w/ compound/recurve/longbow. and that is 'ghey' imo
> 
> So, your 12 yr old can pull back a 100+ lb crossbow but cant pull 40lbs with let-off?


Who cares what you use. The important thing is your out in the woods hunting with your child. 
Get over the elitist attitude.:headknock


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

llred said:


> I guess all the non- "ghey" guys on here hunt ducks with .410s, shoot homemade long bows with homemade arrows, and use a piece of chipped flint for a knife.


Ding Ding Ding we have a wiener


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

plgorman said:


> Ding Ding Ding we have a wiener


whatever man your "ghey" because you macramed yourself a pair of jean shorts


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

llred said:


> whatever man your "ghey" because you macramed yourself a pair of jean shorts


Dont hate b/c you aint got my Macrame'ing skillz!


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

plgorman said:


> Dont hate b/c you aint got my Macrame'ing skillz!


true but your still "ghey" Because you can tell who other "ghey" people are


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

llred said:


> true but your still "ghey" Because you can tell who other "ghey" people are


aka "ghey-dar":cop:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

llred said:


> true but your still "ghey" Because you can tell who other "ghey" people are


know how I know you're ghey?


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't listen to coldplay so that's out


----------



## pign&gign (Feb 8, 2009)

When did the latest compound bows start to be considered traditional?

I hunt with a compound by the way.


----------



## Marsh Rat (Mar 15, 2006)

Thay gots scopes on'em so thay is jes like a gun


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

best deer I ever got was with a Peterbilt @ 82mph.
short blood trail and mucho tender.
used the sustained lead method.


----------

